# Was hört Ihr für Musik?



## Heiko (18 Juni 2011)

Eines meiner Alltime-Favorites:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Juni 2011)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3v9ri_video-musicali-ligabue-piccola-ste_music

Das finde ich nicht schlecht. Luciano Ligabue kennt in Deutschland leider keine Sau.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

Hammersong, ganz klar...

Würde ich alle meine Favoriten nennen, wäre das ein langer Thread (ich hab da so 'nen Thread in einem anderen Forum... hüstel...).
Aha mehr als 7 pro posting geht nicht...

Schränken wir es also ein und lassen z.B. die Klassik weg (heute wieder Verdi-Requiem gehört, unfassbar... Beethovens beide Fünften, Tschaikowsky Pathétique, Dvoraks späte Sinfonien (7/8/9) usw. usf.,... ich pflege immer zu sagen, dass ich keinen Menschen wirklich achten kann, dem nicht wenigstens eines dieser Werke ans Herz geht...).

Na gut, ich versuche es mal:
Pink Floyd: Eine meiner ersten großen Lieblingsbands. Das "Frühwerk I", jene psychedelische Phase mit Sid Barrett (Rest in peace --> hier im Forum) brachte einige wirklich "neue" musikalische Ideen, exemplarisch - natürlich - Astronomy Domine.

Als "Frühwerk II" würde ich die Phase bis 1972 sehen, mit dem unvergleichlichen "Live at Pompeii", exemplarisch: Saucerful of secrets (final).
Dann kam die kommerziell erfolgreiche Zeit mit "Dark side of the moon" (1973), "Wish you were here" (1975) und "The Wall" (1979) - nicht zu vergessen die "Animals" (1977).

Aber was wäre nun das Lied, für das ich mich entscheiden könnte? Comfortably numb. Vielleicht muß man ja so _off track_ sein wie aka-aka, um es zu lieben? Obwohl: Das Gilmour-Solo kann man auch als normativ sozialisierter Mensch schön finden...





 
sonst höre ich hauptsächlich Progrock, v.a. Italiener: Le Orme, Banco del Mutuo Soccorso, Il Biglietto per l'inferno, Consorzio Acqua Potabile, Latte e miele, Quella vecchia locanda, Locanda delle fate, Osanna - und wie sie alle hießen und heißen...

Einfach bei Youtube "italian prog" suchen.
Hier Premiata Forneria Marconi: Celebration.Nette lustige Nummer, leicht verdaulich.





 
Und noch mehr dubiose Sachen wie Gnidrolog oder Coupla Prog, ach, da gäbe es Dutzende...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

Van der Graaf Generator, klaaar....

Genesis sowieso: Supper's ready, Firth of fifth, Cinema show...

hier 10 der besten Minuten Livemusik aller Zeiten:





ach jee, Jethro Tull darf ich nicht vergessen, ach, King Crimson, z.B. "Epitaph", eine der herausragendsten Rockballaden aller Zeiten:





Oder Camel - "Lady fantasy", ein Meisterstück, ebenso wie dieses Instrumental: Stationary Traveller





 
Jetzt wird's dann zu soft, daher ein Schwenk zu Deep Purple!
Child in time (Scandinavian Nights) - die unglaublichste Fassung dieses Lieds (das sie bei "It's a beautiful day" abgeschrieben haben, damals im Fillmore anno 68)






unfassbare Gewalt... Der zweite Teil ist fast noch brutaler.

und als Gegensatz, aus der gleichen Zeit...
"Concerto for Group and Orchestra" (man hätte auch "April" nennen können - das wäre ein aka-aka-Top5-Titel)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

ach ja: When the music's over (The Doors)





Stairway to heaven von Led Zeppelin schenk ich mir. Kashmir nicht. Gehört auch in die Rubrik "gewaltig", hier eine Version aus Page/Plant's Ethnophase...





Oh je, Emerson, Lake & Palmer hab ich vergessen!
Hoedown live 1973





Velvet Underground - Heroin (hier Lou Reed)





und Tom Waits natürlich - hier mit "Time" ehersentimental statt garstig...





 
ja, Eric Burdon, freilich - "River deep mountain high" (Tina,Tina,Tina,Tina,...)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2011)

oder noch ein Schwenk in die Folkrock-Ecke?
Spirit of the west - Schotten aus Canada, hervorragend...




 
Inchtabokatables: Tomatenfisch





 
oder - ein Schottenrock, especially for the ke(i)lts among us...




 
jetzt noch ein Betthupferl: Die unvergleichliche Emma Hardelin.(Triakel, Schweden)




Emma (wenn sie sich live mit "Emmmmmma" vorstellt, schmilzt aka dahin)

fast zum Abschluß, als Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit, "Thank you"





dann ein erster Rausschmeißer: Focus mit "Hocus Pocus"




 
und dann ist - vorerst - Closing time (Semisonics)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2011)

meine vielen Songs waren zu viele? Oh Mist, stundenlange Arbeit dahin...
Dann nimm das! 

aka-akas Lieblingslieder, Platz 3 (ungefähr): Deep Purple - "April" (und das passt irgendwie zu "The river")


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2011)

Eine bunte Auswahl:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Juni 2011)

Mal in die Soundtrack-Ecke abschweifen:


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2011)

Dass ich Cream und Who vergessen konnte... (by the way: warum sehe ich von diesem Thread 2 Versionen? In einer gibt es keine Antworten...)

Da fällt mir gleich noch mehr ein...
Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody





Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah





und eine Version mit Theremin (!) - fantastisch!





Hier eine Coverversion von "Help" (Beatles), von Deep Purple (1968). Definitiv besser als das Original





YES habe ich auch vergessen: Close to the edge





Rick Wakeman - Catherine Howard





Supertramp - Fool's Overture


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2011)

Brainbox - Summertime, da muß man natürlich auch an Janis Joplin denken





und irgendwie fällt mir da ausgerechnet Nirvana ein. Hier aber ein Cover eines Covers - von Lane (Nirvana-Coverband)





Schreien ist schon auch ein Thema... hier ein Cover eines Lieds von 1955 oder so
Nick Cave - Plain Gold Ring





Der beste Schreier ist Ian Gillan (und so kommt Deep Purple schon zur dritten Nennung...)
(bisschen weiter spulen, bis Ian Gillan im Duett mit Ritchie Blackmore's Gitarre singt)


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2011)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> ...keine Sau


Apropos meine Kinder hören derzeit einen meiner Favoriten sehr gern: 



Flitz und weg!


----------



## Teleton (19 Juni 2011)

Das ist mir hier alles zu wenig kontrovers, immer nur die alte Klassiker, aber das kann man ändern.
Hier ist eines der Lieder die heutzutage die ganze Nation spalten:





Hat sie eine der schönsten Melodien der Kindheit verhunzt?
Oder ist sie eine würdige Nachfolgerin des Aschenbrödel?
Und wer hat ihr diese Locke angeklebt?Und womit?


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hier ist eines der Lieder die heutzutage die ganze Nation spalten


das (Aschenbrödel aus CZ) ist wahrhaftig Kult und traditioneller Bestandteil der Weihnachtsfeier bei aka-akas 

Ich bleib aber halt lieber bei den Klassikern...
...und bei Geschichten.

1969 schrieb ein Ungar (Gábor Presser --> später bei Locomotiv GT) für seine Band "Omega" ein kleines Liebeslied, es hieß "Gyöngyhajú lány"





Das Lied wurde später (wie viele andere Titel der Band) auch auf Englisch veröffentlicht. Damit begann eine weite Reise des Liedchens, es wurde in nahezu allen osteuropäischen Sprachen gecovert und oft entwickelten sich aus diesen Coverversionen eigene Cover-"linien"

Der Song landete schon früh auch in der DDR, Frank Schöbel sang 1974 "Schreib es mir in den Sand". Der Text verdient es, zitiert zu werden


> Am Horizont die Glut des Morgens
> Himmel und Meer waren eins
> und aus den Wellen kamst du
> mit Perlen im Haar auf mich zu
> ...



(Von "Hans die Geige" gibt es auch eine Fassung)

Aua.





Omega hat selbst eine deutsche Version veröffentlicht...


> Eine Tages war
> die Sonne nicht da.
> Schlief in der Tiefe
> in Finsternis
> ...


Aua. Aua.

Es gibt aber auch tschechische Fassungen ("Dívka s perlami ve vlasech"), polnische Fassungen ("Dziewczyna o perłowych włosach"), serbische Fassungen ("DEVOJKA BISERNE KOSE"), in Bulgarien sang jemand das Lied bei "Music Idol Bulgaria",...

Dann kamen die Scorpions und veröffentlichten "White dove". Es gab heftige Diskussionen darüber, ob sie das Lied einfach geklaut haben oder nicht [sie haben es nicht geklaut, sondern Presser als Komponisten angegeben, dies nur am Rande]. War ja auch ein Benefizdingens für Ruanda, so what. Die Scorpions kennen die Jungs von Omega, weil sie in den 70ern als deren Vorband spielen durften.

So. Jetzt ärgere ich mal die Scorpions...

1.) Scorpions sind besser als Jane, aber Eloy ist die beste Band aus Hannover
2.) "I'm getting mad" gibt's nicht bei youtube, aber "This is my song" mit dem wunderbaren Jürgen Rosenthal an den drums
So klangen die scorpions. Und plötzlich klangen sie dann ganz anders. Was ist da nur passiert?






Jürgen Rosenthal spielte hauptsächlich bei Eloy.
Das klingt dann so:






P.S.:
Tipps für Ungarnrock:
Solaris und "After Crying"


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hat sie eine der schönsten Melodien der Kindheit verhunzt?


Das ist aber eine der Melodien, die wirklich jeder kennt...


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich bleib aber halt lieber bei den Klassikern...
> ...und bei Geschichten.


Das ist ja schöner als bei Uli Wenger... 

Danke dafür!


----------



## BenTigger (19 Juni 2011)

Und hier dann auch mal meine Songs, wo ich das Radio immer lauter dreh...















Und einer meiner Top Lieder wo ich dahinschwelge...






Sonst auch eher das ruhigere ... dream on






und dies Lied geniesse ich grade mit einem Benrinnes, destilled 10.03.1988, Bottled 06.12.2006 Cask No.891 /304 Bottles mit CaskStrength 53,7 %vol.
Da kommt man ins träumen...


----------



## Heiko (19 Juni 2011)

Wobei ich Toto fast nimmer hören kann. Das ist so abgelutscht im Radio...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> und dies Lied geniesse ich grade mit einem Benrinnes, destilled 10.03.1988, Bottled 06.12.2006 Cask No.891 /304 Bottles mit CaskStrength 53,7 %vol.
> Da kommt man ins träumen...


Da kann ich nur nach Prozenten mithalten mit meinem Laphroaig von 1996, bottled 2009, Cask #6589, bottle # 57/291 - der hat 57,8%


----------



## Hippo (20 Juni 2011)

Ein Lied daß aus vielerlei Gründen eine tiefe Bedeutung für mich hat






und ein anderes das einfach nur schön ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2011)

Wish I'd been here 




(Video korrigiert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2011)

Mist, falscher Film 
na, jedenfalls war ich gestern nicht in "The Wall". Mir waren die Karten zu teuer. Wohl ein Fehler, oder auch nicht - sonst hätte ich einen Gewissenskonflikt gehabt, ob ich mit Fieber ins Konzert gehe, wenn die Frau frisch appendixreduziert jammernd zu Hause liegt


----------



## Smigel (22 Juni 2011)

Na dann will ich doch auchmal.


----------



## bernhard (23 Juni 2011)

Eine kleine Auswahl zum heutigen Donnerstag:

*Jeff Beck, Tal Wilkenfeld and Sting Rock and Roll Hall of Fame 25th Anniversary show*

*



*
*Joe Cocker - A Little Help From My Friends - Woodstock 1969 *

*



*
*Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water - Madison Square Garden, NYC - 2009/10/29&30 *

*



*
*Rio Reiser - Der Traum ist aus*

*



*
*Santana - Samba pa ti *

*



﻿*


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

So, ich oute mich jetzt mal als Country-Fan und zeige Euch ein paar ausgewählte Exemplare.

Zunächst mal ein Lied von Brad Paisley, das er zusammen mit Alison Krauss aufgenommen hat. Wer kennt sie nicht, die tragischen Geschichten, die das Leben schreibt:





OK, wenn wir schon bei Tragik sind. Auch eine Geschichte, die wohl wirklich passiert sein soll:





Aber auch etwas modernere Vertreter sollen mal zu Wort kommen:


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

Achja, noch was für Auge und Ohr:


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2011)

Das Wichtigste hätte ich ja fast vergessen:






Interessant ist auch die Vorgeschichte zu dem Song, die recht gut in der Dokumentation "Shut up and sing" aufgearbeitet wurde. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## BenTigger (25 Juni 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Achja, noch was für Auge und Ohr:


Tja leider nicht gema genemigt und daher in DE nicht hörbar :-(


----------



## Heiko (25 Juni 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Tja leider nicht gema genemigt und daher in DE nicht hörbar :-(


Wieso konnte ich das dann von daheim aus angucken?

Die GEMA geht seltsame Wege...

Also nochmal:


----------



## heika (28 Juni 2011)

oh welch eine palette an musik =) da kann man sich ja gar nicht alle anhören  aber der eine oder andere gute titel ist wirklich dabei =)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2011)

und was hört Frau aka so?
Empfehlungen von Mehmet Scholl 
"Mehmets Schollplatten"
ist gar nicht so übel, das Zeugs


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und was hört Frau aka so?
> Empfehlungen von Mehmet Scholl
> "Mehmets Schollplatten"
> ist gar nicht so übel, das Zeugs


Ich glaub, nach der Hälfte vom Lied tät ich speien...

Also, wegen dem Karussell mein ich!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juli 2011)

als Ehrerweisung an "das Hamlar" http://www.rockmusik-hamlar.de





Der Mann an der Gitarre (nicht der an der akustischen... der an der E-Gitarre!!!) ist der Ex meiner Gattin und mit dem drummer wollte aka-aka einst die ultimative deutsche Neo-Progrock-Band gründen  (es reichte aber nur zu zwei Auftritten)
[...]

zum nächsten Lied gibt's wieder "a Gschichterl":

Stell Dir vor, Du besuchst ein Mädel, das Du liebst und sie mag die Dire Straits - und an einem verdammt normalen Wochentag spielen die "Telegraph Road" auf Bayern 3 (es war so um 18 Uhr abends, eine irre Laune des Moderators) - da glaubt man (und diese Momente sind selten), dass die Welt existiert nur für sie und dich...
*schmelz*





definitiv aus emotionaler Sicht die absolute aka-aka-Nummer-eins
(ach ja, klar...das Durchschneiden der Nabelschnur meines Sohnes war noch emotionaler, aber dazu gab's keine passende Musik...)(schni-schna-schnappi? *grins*)

[Beitrag leicht entpersonalisiert]


----------



## Heiko (6 Juli 2011)

Telegraph Road ist freilich ein absolutes Ausnahmestück!


----------



## Heiko (23 Juli 2011)

Ich hab noch was gefunden:


----------



## Devilfrank (24 Juli 2011)

Kalkbrenner ist einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Devilfrank (10 August 2011)

Kraftwerk and The Electronic Revolution [Full DVD]
Klasse Doku der BBC in voller Länge (2,5 h).


----------



## Nixe (10 August 2011)

Den mag ich zum Beispiel gerne 

Media embedded  - hr


----------



## Nixe (13 August 2011)

Das brauch ich jetzt  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BzIivBDsCQ&feature=related


----------



## Heiko (16 August 2011)

Mal wieder einer von mir:


----------



## Nixe (11 September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aLNfvDLY1M


----------



## Teleton (11 September 2011)

Genau richtig für Heiratsschwindler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBpOj5r8USo


----------



## Jota (29 September 2011)

@teleton: Von youtube gesperrt


----------



## Flor90 (17 Juli 2013)

Einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs!


modedit: gemaschutz. in DE nicht abrufbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2013)




----------



## Devilfrank (21 Juli 2013)

Wer mal richtig relaxen will.
http://www.di.fm/chilloutdreams


----------



## sasson307 (2 August 2013)

Ich stehe nach all den Jahren noch immer total auf BO aber inzwischen haben noch 2 andere Sänger mein Herz erobern können


----------



## Schmurgel78 (4 September 2013)

Höre zur Zeit Lady Gaga - Applause! Ein cooler Song um sich so richtig zu motivieren


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2013)

Wenn ich Applaus als Motivation brauche, bevorzuge ich heimische Kost:





und zur Feier meines 10jährigen (das müsste am 18.9.13 sein) sei dies hier noch einmal ausgegraben







> Wo man geht und steht Schurken und Ganoven, leere Versprechungen, überhöhte Rechnungen,
> falsche Freunde, scheinfreundliche Feinde, schlechte Verlierer und Abkassierer.
> Soweit das Auge reicht geschmacklose Frisur'n, Pay TV Kartelle und dubiose Agentur'n.
> Doch ehe dir dein Herz zerbricht, hier kommt die gute Nachricht:
> ...


----------



## Teleton (4 September 2013)

Zur Wahlvorbereitung/Staatsbürgerkunde mit den Kindern


----------



## drboe (5 September 2013)

Imelda May, z. B.

Tainted Love: 




Mayhem: 




Train Kept A Rollin': 




Psycho: 




Proud and Humble: 





Walking After Midnight: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak0NA3ReHZc
I'm looking for someone to love: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucNGMgekoZY

Old fashioned? Aber sicher 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Balancetist (9 Juni 2014)

Hallo, hier ist meine Muke.


----------



## Balancetisten (28 Juni 2014)

Mein Song


----------



## kromosch (24 September 2014)

http://www.last.fm/music/Sand war gestern abend dran!


----------

